# Mailprogramm Fertigstellung



## Shanusch (13. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein einfaches Mailprogramm erstellt und auch eine GUI, welche ich aber nicht fertig bekomme - bin keine Profi.

Ausserdem weißt das Mailprogramm noch einige FEhler auf, die ich beheben müsste. Brauche dringend HILFE! Auch gegen Geld.

Bitte melden.

Gruß,

Sebastian


----------



## Security (30. Dez 2007)

Post doch mal ein bisschen Code und erklär dein Problem nächer...dann wird sich bestimmt jemand finden, der helfen kann.
Lg
Security


----------



## nocturne (9. Jan 2008)

Jo, ich mach dat:

webmaster
@
e-nexus.de


----------

